
Air Force Aims for 'Full Control' of 'Any and All' Computers - nickb
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2008/05/air-force-mater.html
======
brentr
I read this article because the headline made me think that Wired was outing
the Air Force as a means of taking away my civil liberties. After reading the
article, I realized that it was simply a job ad.

I think I am done with Wired. Two of the things I have vowed never to do are:
(1) Work for the government; (2) Work on something that could be used in war.
In my opinion, with this one simple article, Wired has crossed the line from
being a place I get interesting tech news to being a puppet of the U.S.
government.

